# Transformadores valvulares oxidados



## DannyR (Ago 31, 2014)

Estoy reciclando unos pares de trafos para mi amplificador y no se encuentran en muy buen estado estetico. En el caso de que sus devanados esten bien, hay alguna posibilidad de que perjudique su funcionamiento el oxido? mas me temo por los de salida de audio. En el caso de salvarlos, se los puede limpiar de algun modo para luego pintarlos con pintura en aerosol o barniz?conviene desarmarlos? ...


----------



## Kmt5 (Ago 31, 2014)

yo tengo varios en el mismo estado que los tuyos y van de 10, pero supongo que dependerá de muchas cosas, comprueba los devanados con una bombilla en serie.


----------



## DannyR (Ago 31, 2014)

Hola Kmt5! Los que tu tienes son de audio o alimentación? No se si en el estado que se encuentran mis trafo perdere calidad de sonido..


----------



## Kmt5 (Ago 31, 2014)

Son de alimentacion de 350-0-350 , en los de audio no se si podria afectar a la calidad, pero siempre puedes probarlos y escuchar.


----------



## javiersabio (Nov 5, 2014)

mira si estan muy oxidados y las chapas perdieron su aislacion entraran en corto haciendo que el trafo se te sobre caliente y se te termine quemando el trafo y algunas otras cosas ,
saludos


----------

